# Anyone have an episiotomy with their first baby? and had children since?



## babynewbie

I had to have an episiotomy and forceps when having my son, i had quite a rough time through the birth and it took me a long time to recover afterwards. With this baby im going to go natural again but im terrified to be honest of having all the trouble i had before.

My question is, if you have already had an episiotomy before, does that mean you will most likely need one again? Or can it mean that you are more susceptible to tearing as the skin has been cut before so its not as strong as normal (if that makes sense??) Has anyone had a previous episiotomy and gone on to give birth again with no problems or assistance??

If anyone has any experience please share!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey, I also had a horrible forceps deliver and an episiotomy followed by having to be rushed back to hospital for an evacuation and blood transfusions because I had retained product (placenta) left in me. Only fourteen and a half months later I had my daughter and pushed her out all by myself perfectly and didn't have so much as a single stitch. I had a fantastic labour and birth and this was because I had the wonderful support of two personal MW's who took on my care and saw me through from around 25 weeks pregnant. They were consultant midwives and I was introduced to them after I had a birth afterthoughts because of my experience with my last birth.

If you feel concerned or scared at all because of the trauma of your last birth request a birth afterthoughts with your community mw; they go through all your labour notes and explain it thoroughly to you. Hope everything is ok love, good luck xx


----------



## babynewbie

Thank you for posting, you've given me a little hope knowing it can go better the second time! :) And i will ask about the birth afterthoughts thing, i never knew they did that but i will look into it thank you x


----------



## Dorian

I had to have one with my first baby. No forceps though. I've since had 2 other children, and have not had to have another episi and I haven't torn.


----------



## jazzydimples

hiya, firstly congrats on your second pregnancy! Yes i had an episiotomy and forceps delivery with my first daughts. 2 yrs later i have a natural vaginal delivery with no tearing and then another year later had my 3rd daughter with no problems or tearing! I am currently pregnant with my 4th (A son, YAY!!!) and will be going naturally again - it will be a 10 year age gap for me this time and im sure things will go great!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I had an episiotomy with both of my kiddos, hoping to not have one this time but not a big deal if I do. It helped get them out of me quickly without needing any other help.


----------



## Jembug

Hello, I had the same delivery as you- truly awful.
As for my second delivery absolutey perfect! She flew out and I had a graze- which was sore.
My scar was a little tender to touch but all was good.
Goodluck for your labour and delivery, I felt positive thinking helped me xx


----------



## charbaby

babynewbie said:


> I had to have an episiotomy and forceps when having my son, i had quite a rough time through the birth and it took me a long time to recover afterwards. With this baby im going to go natural again but im terrified to be honest of having all the trouble i had before.
> 
> My question is, if you have already had an episiotomy before, does that mean you will most likely need one again? Or can it mean that you are more susceptible to tearing as the skin has been cut before so its not as strong as normal (if that makes sense??) Has anyone had a previous episiotomy and gone on to give birth again with no problems or assistance??
> 
> If anyone has any experience please share!

hiya, I had episiotomy and forceps with my son, Loads of stitches, but with my 2nd I had normal delivery but did tear a little x


----------



## babynewbie

Thanks for the replies :) I cant help but be really scared of giving birth again, but i think its the fear of not knowing whats going to happen! Doesnt help that my son was a big baby at 9lb 8oz! so i reckon (i just _know!_) that this one will be big too and ill need help again. But we'll see. Im trying to think more about the positive stories. at least i know if it goes the same way again that i did it once i can get through it again, me and my baby are alive and well so thats all i can hope for again :)


----------



## Jaysmummy

With my DD I had an episiotomy, failed ventouse and then forceps. She was 5lbs 8ozs.

Was terrified of it happening again, but Jackson was born naturally in water with no assistance. I did tear (2nd degree I think) and I'm pretty sure it was in the same place as my epis scar. But the recovery from tearing naturally was soooooooo much quicker and less painful. Oh and he was 9lbs 10ozs!

xx


----------



## Arisa

Well I personally cannot comment but my mother had an episiotomy and forceps when she had me but then had two natural labours afterwards with no vaginal tearing so its highly likely


----------



## babynewbie

Wow thats a big difference in size! Im really interested in having a water birth, ive heard so many people say it makes it all so much calmer and easier (well as easy as it can be lol) Dont want to set my heart on a water birth though incase one isnt available when the time comes, but if there is i will definitely go for it i think!


----------



## Jaysmummy

babynewbie said:


> Wow thats a big difference in size! Im really interested in having a water birth, ive heard so many people say it makes it all so much calmer and easier (well as easy as it can be lol) Dont want to set my heart on a water birth though incase one isnt available when the time comes, but if there is i will definitely go for it i think!

I think its definitely the reason he didn't get stuck as I was kneeling too. And the tearing healed quicker due to the water imo. 

I do want one again so fingers crossed for us both

xx


----------



## shinona

I was in exactly your position during this pregnancy and looking for stories of an easier second birth. I also had an episiotomy and foreceps delivery with my son who was 10lbs 14oz. Like you, I thought, I've done it that terrible way once and survived and if I had to do it again, I would as my son is totally worth it.

I am delighted to now be one of those who had a much, much easier second birth. This time, I used my tens machine and deep breathing until the last hour when I had gas and air. Isla popped out in 3 pushes and it was an amazing experience. I did have a tear but it was sewn up by the doctor really quickly. It was mostly to do with the speed of her arrival rather than the previous scar. What a difference and my recovery has been so much easier.

All the very best!
xx


----------



## Glowstar

I had a forceps delivery and an episiotomy 16 years ago with my first with no pain relief....not a nice experience.

With DD2 I had a LOVELY labour and the delivery was much easier. I did tear but to be honest it didn't matter because the delivery itself was so good :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

I feel loads better after hearing all your stories :) Obviously i know everyones different and it doesnt mean im guaranteed a better delivery this time just because you all did, but im definitely able to let go of some of the fear i had, and feel more relaxed about it instead of dreading it! Thank you ladies :flower:


----------



## shinona

You're welcome! My mw had put my mind at rest beforehand by telling me that in her experience the majority of girls who have foreceps or ventouse the first time don't need any help the second time. Basically, your first babba has done all the hard work. 

I hope it happens the same way for you. We're already talking about #3. I couldn't even talk about my labour with ds without crying for about 3 months never mind considering a second!

Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

xx


----------



## LostAndAlone

hi i did with 1st baby and then didnt even tear a bit with 2nd. I was worried i would tear bad having already been cut previously but i didnt even need stitches or anything with 2nd x


----------



## moomin_troll

I had a epis with my first, I hadn't even crowned so not idea why she did it but oh well. With my second I didn't have one, I had a second degree internal tear and hardly noticed it after, healing was so much easier second time around


----------



## AllyTiel

I can't speak from experience but my mom had 5 children, and 5 episiotomies. Of course, all her babies were 9, 10, and 11 pounds. Oh Lord please don't let me inherit the tendency to have big babies from her!


----------

